# Cambio y conexion de parlantes



## BITHOUSE (Ago 1, 2011)

Hola saludos a todos 
Paso a comentar mi duda, lo que sucede es que tengo dos bafles sony viejos de un equipo de sonido plano (Antiguo) los cuales quiero conectar a mi amplificador de 600 W (300 por canal).
Los parlantes que tiene son de 8" 8Ω y 10W max
Las cajas miden 60 de alto x 30 de frente y 25 de fondo
Tienen un solo tweeter, este tiene conectado un condensador y una resistencia, este va conectado en paralelo al parlante de 8"
Planeo poner parlantes, maxlin supertone o B&L de 8" 500W pero no se si debo cambiar el tweeter.
Espero sus respuestas saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2011)

500 Watts se utilizan en un negocio bailable . . . 

Un parlante de 8' a lo SUMO podría ser de 100 Watts


----------



## BITHOUSE (Ago 1, 2011)

Hijo gracias por su aporte tan valioso pero cuando uno no conoce de un tema es mejor no opinar:
El tamaño no tiene relacion directa con la potencia del parlante y aqui en mi ciudad en ese tamaño de 8" se consiguen y en varias marcas.
Mira este link un pequeño ejemplo:
En la seccion parlantes puedes ver en la pagina 11 y en diferentes marcas

http://www.electronicaavs.com/entrada.php?tipo=detal

Saludos desde Medellín.


----------



## capitanp (Ago 1, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> 500 Watts se utilizan en un negocio bailable . . .
> 
> Un parlante de 8' a lo SUMO podría ser de 100 Watts


 

500W si el negocio es chico...

Yo con 2000W RMS me conformo, pero conosco algun lugarcito que mide 30 x10Mts y hay distribuido 4500W, porque de esto algo sabemos...

me olvidaba el hilo principal


> Planeo poner parlantes, maxlin supertone o B&L de 8" 500W pero no se si debo cambiar el tweeter


 

500W y para que tanto en 8"??  

TW y seguro unas 50 veces mas grande


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2011)

BITHOUSE dijo:


> Hijo gracias por su aporte tan valioso pero cuando uno no conoce de un tema es mejor no opinar:
> El tamaño no tiene relacion directa con la potencia del parlante y aqui en mi ciudad en ese tamaño de 8" se consiguen y en varias marcas.
> Mira este link un pequeño ejemplo:
> En la seccion parlantes puedes ver en la pagina 11 y en diferentes marcas
> ...


 

Si , la coherencia de querer "reciclar" bafles diseñados por *Sony* para solo 10 W , para conectarlos a 300 Watts ( o sea un 3000 % más ) . . .  se nota que su conocimiento de Watts es muy elástico.

Suerte en su proyecto


----------



## BITHOUSE (Ago 2, 2011)

Me parece que tienen buen tamaño los bafles y ademas son bien hechos y de un buen material creo que le quedarian bien esos parlantes. 
Pero lo que quiero saber es como va el asunto de el tweeter porque en este no dice la potencia que soporta solo tiene conectado un condensador de 2,2mf y una resistencia de 5R6 5W.
La verdad no tengo muy claro el asunto porque se consiguen parlantes de mas de 1000W y los tweeter ni de 200W espero me aclaren.

Saludos y gracias por sus respuestas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2011)

El tema es que hay tweeters que dicen la potencia que soportan individualmente y otros que dicen la *potencia de programa musical total* , ya eso es un lio. Supongo que lo mejor es preguntarselo al proveedor.

Si no tenés crossover (divisor de frecuencia) el de 8' va a quedar funcionando como *rango extendido* (a menos que tenga bobina serie propia) y el capacitor para el tweeter podría quedar , aunque habría que aumentar la potencia de la resistencia o colocar una lámpara de protección.


----------



## BITHOUSE (Ago 2, 2011)

Gracias DOSMETROS por lo que yo entiendo el condensador filtra las frecuencias para el tweeter.
La resistencia no se para que es (debe bajar la potencia o solo para aumentar los Ohmios) pero entonces no se si la dejo asi o le cambio resistencia o que hacer.

El parlante no tiene crossover.

Saludos!!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2011)

Si el tweeter es un piezo , entonces es como si te quedaran dos capacitores en serie , la resistencia en paralelo es para generar una fem ahí en serie con los 2,2 uF.

Podrias dejarlo así y ponerle una lámpara en serie de protección . . . de quizás 24 V por 22 Watts

Te recomiendo que leas por aquí : *Audio: Elementos de salida* 

Saludos !


----------



## BITHOUSE (Ago 3, 2011)

El tweeter es como un parlantico pequeño de conito de papel y bobina como va ahi.
No es un piezoelectrico pero si conoces otra forma de protegerlo con una resistencia de mayor valor o que?
No se gracias por la ayuda.

Saludos


----------



## Dano (Ago 3, 2011)

BITHOUSE dijo:


> Hijo gracias por su aporte tan valioso pero cuando uno no conoce de un tema es mejor no opinar:



Te recomiendo que bajes un poco los humos, es una advertencia. Y por cierto mírate al espejo antes de dar una afirmación de este tipo.


----------

